# Dol



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

What is a "DOL" starter? Dept.of Labor?


----------



## sbell (Jan 31, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

DOL starter?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sbell said:


> Cheers


????

Sbell, why not tell us a bit more about this starter and about yourself. 
Are you from Qatar?
What is a DOL starter?

95% of use here are from the US and Canada. This is a US based site, but we have quite a few UK members as well, and some international.


----------



## sbell (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry guys didn't know you were all from the dark side.

Anyway I'm English working in Doha. In the UK I've never seen a motor's links configured in Delta when using a DIRECT ONLINE START because of starting currents. We always use star/delta starter. But over here they do it all the time which is a bit of a worry considering the emergency generator could do with being a little bigger.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Then reset the question.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

sbell said:


> When using a DOL Starter is it normal to have the motor configured in Delta?


 To answer your question .,

Yes and No depending on the motour and supply voltage itself.

Also the size of motour itself as well that will make the diffrence there.

Did you ever think about the soft start or VSD attached to this motour ?

The VSD or soft start will reduce the starting current on the motour.

Merci,Marc


----------



## South Jersey Sparky (Jan 4, 2011)

For DOL (direct on line) if the motor is under 4KW then it should be wired in star. Over 4KW it should be star delta.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

South Jersey Sparky said:


> For DOL (direct on line) if the motor is under 4KW then it should be wired in star. Over 4KW it should be star delta.


 The motor has to be wired to match the supply voltage. You have to look at the nameplate.


----------

